# cichlid caves with lava rock and silicone... or pvc or terracotta...



## mamatoulouse

ok so here it is.... i have 55 gallon tank that i will stock with african cichlids mbuna mostly and i would love to diy some awesome decor that is 
*cheaper than lfs man made decor
*lighter than stacked stone/more stable
* still natural looking

so i was wondering if anyone has made anything like this that is safe for the fish and also aesthetically pleasing...

i heard that lava rocks aren't good for the fish cause they can injure themselves on them...
has anyone had that problem?

also if you have made some diy fish tank decor could you post a pic of it? 

please give me some ideas..


----------



## SinCrisis

Lava rocks are ok for some, generally not good for most. However, lavarock is great for plants that need to attach themselves to rocks like java moss or anubias because all the nooks and crannies make for great grips. Plants like java moss will also create a cushion that will make the rock harmless.

If you want to make your own decor, siliconing rocks works. You can also use resin to create ornaments, just be sure it has enough time to dry. How natural it looks is dependent on how artistic and skilled you are with the molding.


----------



## stevenjohn21

You could try using styrofoam and carve it into a cave or create a back ground like a lot of people do similar to this : - 




 
They can be fun to make and will look natural depending on how much time and effort you put into it.
Good luck.


----------



## mamatoulouse

wow steven that is awesome but huge.... i wish she would have shown the painting and use of cement... its given me some ideas....


----------



## stevenjohn21

Ha ha i must admit that is one of the better ones ! There are a lot of "How To's" on you tube. Just search "DIY aquarium backgrounds" and hopefully they will help you out. I tried it on a 10 gallon and it looked great but left no room for my fish ! ha ha. Its now holds a Betta !


----------

